# Random Lunch Generator



## alan1 (May 15, 2009)

The last two weeks we've been using the random lunch generator at work.
Random Lunch Generator : Beta

We skip it if it picks fast food, but other than that, it's kind of fun.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> The last two weeks we've been using the random lunch generator at work.
> Random Lunch Generator : Beta
> 
> We skip it if it picks fast food, but other than that, it's kind of fun.



Oh that's fun!

Here's the place it gave me...

Blue Nile Cafe, Kansas City, MO : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

I've never had African food. This should be interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alan1 (May 15, 2009)

Amanda said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > The last two weeks we've been using the random lunch generator at work.
> ...



It's turned us onto a few new places we hadn't tried yet.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



I love food and I love trying new things. I clicked it a few more times and it gave me ordinary places but there's nothing to stop you from going click click click until it gives you something interesting.


----------



## alan1 (May 15, 2009)

Amanda said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



The people at work that say no to different foods (ethnic usually) don't get to play anymore.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



I love ethnic food. Thai, Indian, Mexican, Italian, Chinese, Japanese... bring it on. 

'Course I love a good burger, or BBQ too.

I can't wait to use this thing to make lots of new discoveries.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 15, 2009)

My first click came up with "Wendy's.  They serve American food".


----------



## random3434 (May 15, 2009)

Weird. All I did was type in my zip code, and this place's name came up, and then it said:

"They serve vegetarian food"

Now how the hell did they know I'm a vegetarian? 


Garam Masala Indian Grill, Indianapolis, IN : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2009)

This is what you get when you live in Podunk, Wisconsin....


----------



## Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This is what you get when you live in Podunk, Wisconsin....



mmmm hmmmm ... right there with you PR.  I get the same dang answer ... 'cept different.


----------



## xotoxi (May 15, 2009)

"Try that again. For some reason your little ZipCode didn't produce a place to eat. Twice."

I never really thought of my zip code as "little".

"Rural?" - Yes
"Bad woods?"  - Maybe
"Deliverance?" - I suppose

But "little"?  What in the name of holy fuck!


----------



## Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> "Try that again. For some reason your little ZipCode didn't produce a place to eat. Twice."
> 
> I never really thought of my zip code as "little".
> 
> ...



Ha ha!

Get in the boat and row with us, you hick.


----------



## xotoxi (May 15, 2009)

Eve said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > "Try that again. For some reason your little ZipCode didn't produce a place to eat. Twice."
> ...


 
I reckon I ain't gettin' in no boat with your kind!


----------



## Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha!
> ...



Uppity son-of-a-so-and-so.

I'm a good sort and like a good laugh.  

Get in the dang boat.  I'll keep to myself. 

Just tell me jokes.


----------



## xotoxi (May 15, 2009)

Eve said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...


 
Should I bring a raincoat?


----------



## Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Uppity son-of-a-so-and-so.
> ...



I got a bottle of water, so if yer jokes are good - yeah, you better have a raincoat or umbrella.


----------



## xotoxi (May 15, 2009)

Eve said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...


 

That would be like a Summer's *EVE* douche!


----------



## Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Are you going to cry when I slap you around or enjoy it?


----------



## xotoxi (May 16, 2009)

Eve said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...


 
If you get it in my eyes I'll cry.  

Vinegar stings!


----------



## Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to cry when I slap you around or enjoy it?
> ...



How did I know you were going to cry?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 16, 2009)

I work in a very "progressive" community. 

Your random lunch joint is Sabor Latino. They serve Mexican food. 
Your random lunch joint is Bleu Evolution. They serve Mediterranean food.
Your random lunch joint is Hang Lung Chinese Restaurant. They serve Chinese food.

Ready?


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2009)

Eve said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This is what you get when you live in Podunk, Wisconsin....
> ...



You mean there's a town named Podunk in your state too? ...


----------



## xotoxi (May 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


 
Yep.  Its just north of Slab City and just South of East Buttfuck.


----------



## Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



hey!  How did you find out where I live?  

Stalker.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



Sounds like here.... just down the road is Drunkerdville, and in the other direction is Manure City.


----------



## Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



My working hypothesis is that there's one in most states, but some keep it a well-guarded secret.


----------



## strollingbones (May 16, 2009)

sucks to be me....

Louisiana Purchase Restaurant

french food....well no its canjun and the first chef was good but sucked as a businessman....how do i know this....i was his property manager...read landlord....2nd one....i have had one interaction with...i guess he considered the people he was serving just a bunch of trash and he didnt need to be cordial to them...well guess what assholes ....we refer people to places to eat...we eat out...yea trash eats out and wll spend the cash.....i just went to storie's grill in blowing rock...i am a foodie...

o all that and they dont serve lunch


----------



## alan1 (May 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> This is what you get when you live in Podunk, Wisconsin....



A 3 number zip code *is* a little zip code.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This is what you get when you live in Podunk, Wisconsin....
> ...


I photoshoped out the last two numbers pard, for obvious reasons.

It said "little" to others as well.

By the way, your avatar gets my vote for best on the board. She reminds me of my last wife.


----------



## alan1 (May 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Yeah, I knew what you were doing with the zip code.
I just can't help being a smartass now and then.

was yer last wife a Vargas girl?


----------



## Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Yeah, I knew what you were doing with the zip code.
> I just can't help being a smartass *now and then*.



"Now and then"?  *muffled snorts of laughter*


----------



## alan1 (May 16, 2009)

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I knew what you were doing with the zip code.
> ...


Hey, there only 2 realistic points in time.  One is *now*, the other is *then*.
I covered my bases.


----------



## Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Hey, there only 2 realistic points in time.  One is *now*, the other is *then*.
> I covered my bases.



Ok - to sum it up, yer just a smart-ass all the time.  'Cept when yer not.


----------



## alan1 (May 16, 2009)

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, there only 2 realistic points in time.  One is *now*, the other is *then*.
> ...



I'm not a smart-ass in the future, but when it becomes the present, I may be.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




No time like the present.... <g>


----------



## alan1 (May 16, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



I fixed it for you.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




Guessin' it will have to be long distance.....


----------

